# My "Bodyguards"



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are my house bodyguards. I can go away and not worry about anyone bothering my daughter or wife.
A year ago the one in the top pic weighed 110 lbs, the next one 100. I think Blake (the top one) is quite a 
bit more now that they are growing up. The other one is Otto. They are a cross between a Dobie and a 
Rhodesian Ridgeback.

They are super gentle with children, even kids they don't know, but don't walk through the door
unannounced and especially don't sneak into the bedroom and put a ball cap on and walk out without
letting them know you are doing that :-[ . I had to say "It's me boys, it's me"

Blake's best buddy is a 10 lb Shih Poo. It is funny watching a huge dog with his feet straight up in the air 
letting the little guy maul him.

The only bad thing is that Ziggi (the 10 lb Shih Poo) thinks he is as big as his 2 "brothers". In his mind he
is as big as Blake and I have to work on his attitude.

Otto is the smart one (Otto and Blake are brothers, we got them from one of the local rescue groups and 
they far out grew their siblings, I guess due to the way I feed them and provided plenty of calcium for bone
growth). Anyway, Otto is so smart, one time due to changing feed, he had an accident in the house. He got
a throw rug and covered it up and hid it. I was smelling something and found where he pulled the rug over
because he was ashamed.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a good pair to me. I got a Black mouth cur at about 75lbs and a mini Dashound at 9lbs. :anim_lol:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Great looking buddy's! A man without a dog just ain't right.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Dobies are a fine choice for home protection and a friend.

This is my little buddy Bocephus. He is two years old and weighs 95 lbs.


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

25 yrs ago I had another Dobie and had a female before him. She was extremely smart also, but she was sick and couldn't get better and I had to put her down. It was a sad day at my house. The day I brought her home (she was already grown when I got her) she got after the cat. I yelled at her and she crawled on her belly to the cat and apologized.

I have made up my mind that I will never be without a Doberman (or part Dobie like the boys are) and a Beagle till the day I die now. 

I also have a Beagle. Her name is Fanny. (named her after a great-aunt, guess that shows my roots, in fact Otto is named after my grandfather's brother, and the prior Beagle was named Buck, yep, after my mom's cousin). Fanny has some Bassett hound somewhere in her background. She has huge ears and has a Bassett face but not the Bassett knobby legs. She weighs 45 lbs though. She is a "girly dog" if there ever was one. She is so very gentle.

We found some childhood pictures of me with my grandfather's Beagle. I have had one (or a part Beagle) in my life for most of the 54 yrs I have been on this piece of rock called Earth.


----------



## drcook (Nov 16, 2009)

Top pic is Fanny the beagle, bottom is Ziggi. He now weighs a whopping 15lbs. His big brother is now up to 112.5 lbs, and the other one is now 107.5 lbs.


----------

